# opinions??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a new school opening in Málaga. A new type of school! Its totally bilingual altho the lessons will be taught in English with Spanish along side until all pupils are fluent and confident. Its from infant up to 18 and follows the baccalaureate curriculum. The main difference is that the teaching staff are all to be shareholders of the school and have to make a 120,000€ investment to be able to work at the school. Its fee paying for pupils, altho its quite a bit cheaper than most other international and private schools. 


MIT School - Bilingual School MIT

does anyone have any thoughts????


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> There is a new school opening in Málaga. A new type of school! Its totally bilingual altho the lessons will be taught in English with Spanish along side until all pupils are fluent and confident. Its from infant up to 18 and follows the baccalaureate curriculum. The main difference is that the teaching staff are all to be shareholders of the school and have to make a 120,000€ investment to be able to work at the school. Its fee paying for pupils, altho its quite a bit cheaper than most other international and private schools.
> 
> 
> MIT School - Bilingual School MIT
> ...


It sounds really really interesting Jo, and I'll be watching to see how it progresses. I personally would be nervous of my kids being the 'guinea pigs' and would really prefer to assess a school once it has been up and running for a few years, but I know that isn't an option here. My question would be, how transferrable is the Baccalaureate qualification? Can you use it to apply to English Universities? The other query I would have is how feasible would it be for older children with only a basic level of Spanish?

I am very impressed with the addition of 'housekeeping' as an extra curricular activity!! I'll happily take any students who want extra practice round my pad!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, I saw the "housework/keeping" extra curricular activity LOL - mine would fail that one!!!!

The baccalaureate is apparently not only accepted but highly thought of at universities across the world!!???? Lessons are taught in English so that shouldnt be a problem. It all sounds too good to be true - apart from the professor/investors, and if that bit doesnt work, then none of it will???? We're giving it some serious thought and investigation at the mo. The fact that the school is on the Málaga technology park is pivotal and is aimed at the employees children I think.

If I were a bilingual teacher, would I give them 120,000€???? Thats the question??


Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> There is a new school opening in Málaga. A new type of school! Its totally bilingual altho the lessons will be taught in English with Spanish along side until all pupils are fluent and confident. Its from infant up to 18 and follows the baccalaureate curriculum. The main difference is that the teaching staff are all to be shareholders of the school and have to make a 120,000€ investment to be able to work at the school. Its fee paying for pupils, altho its quite a bit cheaper than most other international and private schools.
> 
> 
> MIT School - Bilingual School MIT
> ...


If you were a teacher, would you have that sort of money free to invest? It sounds like a great idea, (but I could point to someone we both have run across that opened a university in Marbella

Problems I see with this, is Staff: not many teachers have that sort of cash to invest, Costs: established international schools will have cut running cost to a minimum, private schools will have to make a profit, but deliver the goods as well.

There is just something fundamentaly wrong where a business launches, but before it is even off the ground, is asking for people willing to invest that sort of cash, just to be considered for a job( work for us..pay your own years salary and part of your propesctive colleague's salary, which, by the way means you are a shareholder and liable for the venture's debt if the thing sinks).

From a parents point of view: what does it tell you that the people educating your kids have to buy their way into a job? If the business flounders, will these teachers put your kid's education above their investment?

I don't have any kids, but if I did, this place would have to be up and running for at least 5 years before even looking at it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> If you were a teacher, would you have that sort of money free to invest? It sounds like a great idea, (but I could point to someone we both have run across that opened a university in Marbella
> 
> Problems I see with this, is Staff: not many teachers have that sort of cash to invest, Costs: established international schools will have cut running cost to a minimum, private schools will have to make a profit, but deliver the goods as well.
> 
> ...



Hhmm, there's the other way of looking at it tho. Wouldnt a teacher who had invested that sort of money into a business venture make damn sure it works - by using his skills as a teacher to make the school the best. That way, eventually with a huge waiting list of pupils, high school fees and the name of the school "in lights", they could make a huge return on their investment -???????

So far, the school has been given the land by the local junta - so there must be a certain amount of belief in the venture and they've nearly finished building it at a cost of 3 million euros paid for by the teachers who have already paid their money!? My husband is reading bits on this at the mo so has just given me that bit of info

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhmm, there's the other way of looking at it tho. Wouldnt a teacher who had invested that sort of money into a business venture make damn sure it works - by using his skills as a teacher to make the school the best. That way, eventually with a huge waiting list of pupils, high school fees and the name of the school "in lights", they could make a huge return on their investment -???????
> 
> So far, the school has been given the land by the local junta - so there must be a certain amount of belief in the venture and they've nearly finished building it at a cost of 3 million euros paid for by the teachers who have already paid their money!? My husband is reading bits on this at the mo so has just given me that bit of info
> 
> Jo xxx


Is it truly an "investment"? Can they sell it on the open market to whoever they want? What happens if, after a year, they need to leave for whatever reason. Do they get their money back?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> If you were a teacher, would you have that sort of money free to invest? It sounds like a great idea, (but I could point to someone we both have run across that opened a university in Marbella


Thats partly what worries me, it does sound a bit like something that "he" would do doesnt it!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats partly what worries me, it does sound a bit like something that "he" would do doesnt it!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes it does sound like that, but do you think that Green Schlimeball has the mental stability to pull it off?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Yes it does sound like that, but do you think that Green Schlimeball has the mental stability to pull it off?


Oh what a brilliant name LOL!!! I dont think he would have either the brains or the money - in fact I suspect this is what he and his father were trying to do, but as I say, neither had the brains or the money - but the intention and mind set behind them could be the same - brainwashing!!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Is it truly an "investment"? Can they sell it on the open market to whoever they want? What happens if, after a year, they need to leave for whatever reason. Do they get their money back?


If you were offered such an "investment" and you had the teaching qualifications to enable you to take up such an offer from someone leaving..would you buy in?

Me? I'ld save my cash and stay unemployed....... that sort of money can go a long way


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Jo, I have been looking on the IB website: The International Baccalaureate offers high quality programmes of international education to a worldwide community of schools for more info on the qualification. At the moment, this new school is not listed as offering any level of IB. That could well be because it hasn't opened yet, but maybe it would be worth contacting them to confirm that the school will be included when it opens?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Is it truly an "investment"? Can they sell it on the open market to whoever they want? What happens if, after a year, they need to leave for whatever reason. Do they get their money back?


Or could teachers be sponsored??? The money is invested by... well investors who are happy to wait for some long term, but high returns?? 

I think a young ambitious teacher who wants to earn more than an average teacher - one who has a bit of an entrepreneurial streak, may see it as a good way of becoming something more???? If this works, in 10 years time, they could have seen a good return on their investment, retire and live off the proceeds of other teachers who they employ?????? By being shareholders of some amazing school??

BTW, I'm not disagreeing, I'm just throwing my thoughts in and I'm really interested to see what you lot think - cos I dunno what to think!!! Hence the post

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jo, does this give a hint...... look closely at the pic and see if you can spot the word marbella...I didn't.... instead I found Guangzhou, which is in China.......

The British School of Marbella | Absolute Costa del Sol
go figure:ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Jo, does this give a hint...... look closely at the pic and see if you can spot the word marbella...I didn't.... instead I found Guangzhou, which is in China.......
> 
> The British School of Marbella | Absolute Costa del Sol
> go figure:ranger:


You know I'm thinking about this too!!! I've searched high and low on the net about everything to do with this Málaga school - looking for something to do with "absolute" and green slime lol!! I've found nothing - yet!! However, we did go to see where this school is being built this afternoon and it is there and it seems to be guenuine - but I'm sooooo with you on the similarity...!!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> You know I'm thinking about this too!!! I've searched high and low on the net about everything to do with this Málaga school - looking for something to do with "absolute" and green slime lol!! I've found nothing - yet!! However, we did go to see where this school is being built this afternoon and it is there and it seems to be guenuine - but I'm sooooo with you on the similarity...!!!??
> 
> Jo xxx


A couple of sayings come to mind 1 if it looks too good to be true, it probably is 
2 if it walks luck a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck...or a schlimeball with an identity crisis

A building is just that. many local and national governments have been fooled into funding buildings. Time will tell if MIT (another little point that raises doubts) are real or not


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> There is a new school opening in Málaga. A new type of school! Its totally bilingual altho the lessons will be taught in English with Spanish along side until all pupils are fluent and confident. Its from infant up to 18 and follows the baccalaureate curriculum. The main difference is that the teaching staff are all to be shareholders of the school and have to make a 120,000€ investment to be able to work at the school. Its fee paying for pupils, altho its quite a bit cheaper than most other international and private schools.
> 
> 
> MIT School - Bilingual School MIT
> ...


Hi Jo,
Have to say I am not impressed. Firstly, by the level of English used on the website. The language is very clumsy and doesnt always make sense. Not really what you would expect from a new bilingual school trying to make a good impression!

Secondly, this type of school where the teachers invest a significant amount of their own money, is not new to Spain. There is a private bilingual school in Granada (C.U.M.E.) which also requires teachers to be shareholders and it opened a few years ago. (However, I must say, on their website, which is in Spanish, there is no option to read it in English - which seems a bit odd if they are marketing it as a bilingual school. (Although I imagine in that area it is mainly Spanish parents that would be interested, but not exclusively.)

While I am not against the idea of teachers investing in schools per se, there could certainly be a conflict of interests - the desire for greater profits vs the desire for good, quality education - and I have seen ads on the internet from former teachers from CUME trying to sell their share and thereby, their job. So, presumably, if you have the capital, you can buy your way into the job!? Call me cynical, but maybe its something to do with the business people running the projects finding new ways of not paying teachers what they deserve?  Or maybe just a way of finding financial backing without any of the risk - other than on the part of the teacher, of course.


Caz.I


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> A couple of sayings come to mind 1 if it looks too good to be true, it probably is
> 2 if it walks luck a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck...or a schlimeball with an identity crisis
> 
> A building is just that. many local and national governments have been fooled into funding buildings. Time will tell if MIT (another little point that raises doubts) are real or not


Well I have seen recruitment ads for teachers for this school on quite a few Spanish employment agency websites - mind you, how many teachers do you think have got 120,000 euros just kicking around?

Caz.I


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Well I have seen recruitment ads for teachers for this school on quite a few Spanish employment agency websites - mind you, how many teachers do you think have got 120,000 euros just kicking around?
> 
> Caz.I


that was my point


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*IB*

The IB certainly is a well respected qualification and recognised throughout the world.

In order to offer the IB, the school must be registered with the organisation mentioned previously. Any old school can't just "offer" it. So I agree it would be worth checking with the IB Org to see if they can offer information about this school - if the school is advertising that they will be offering it, this would already be arranged with the IB Org.

If not, smells fishy...


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*English...?*

I also agree that the english sounds dodgy - it has not been written (or at the very least _reviewed_ by a native speaker - and you think they would ensure that the translation was 100% - as indicative of the standard of their "bilingualism").

If you read the welcome page, have a think about what they are really trying to say:

Eg:

_Our education focuses on the joy of learning and finding own ways to reach happiness, but without ignoring the necessary sacrifice that all of us must bear in the process, or what our work and our development as human beings imply as a projection towards the rest of the community._

Imply as a projection towards the rest of the community??? Perhaps I had a little too much wine last night, but this hurts my brain.

_The school must not only be a place for academic learning, but also a school for life. Apart from all the innovations and new technology that we will use during our learning process, we would like to be remembered as a style, a clear way of doing things and face the problems of our personal and professional life._

Remembered as a style???

_Respect for others, consideration for someone else's ideas, tolerance, cooperation, discipline are the basis that support the readiness and development of this school._

Support the readiness and development of the school???

_At MIT School students in different stages and grades will use luminous, functional and large classrooms, laboratories and workshops, the latest technology and the best teachers. That is our compromise._

I think (or you would hope!) they mean commitment rather than compromise - an infamous spanish / english false friend!!!

I don't have a problem with people's language not being 100%, but I think if you were forking out mega-bucks either to invest as a teacher, or to send your child to the school, you can afford to have exacting standards.

I'd be going over the offering with a fine-tooth comb


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Actually..*

It seems they offer the spanish bachillerato, rather than the IB. Sorry for going down the wrong track. But I stand by my english comments!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We are going thru this with a very fine tooth comb and thank you so much - all of you. You're comments are so helpful and informative! This what I hoped for by posting, different people with different views on this!!! Lotsa food for thought and investigation

Thank you so much!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jockm said:


> It seems they offer the spanish bachillerato, rather than the IB. Sorry for going down the wrong track. But I stand by my english comments!


So, if it is the Spanish bacillerato, will it be valid for applying to UK universities? Plus, it states that the high school study programme will not be bilingual for the first few years, so does that mean it will be taught in Spanish not English?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> So, if it is the Spanish bacillerato, will it be valid for applying to UK universities? Plus, it states that the high school study programme will not be bilingual for the first few years, so does that mean it will be taught in Spanish not English?


the Spanish bacillerato is recognised by UK unis (& all over the world afaik)




the school website does look iffy though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> So, if it is the Spanish bacillerato, will it be valid for applying to UK universities? Plus, it states that the high school study programme will not be bilingual for the first few years, so does that mean it will be taught in Spanish not English?


All valid points and my mission for today is to find out!!! If its a Spanish Bacillerato then would that be translated into english?? would the Spanish students be able to pass this exam if all the learning leading up to it was in English??? What about the European Baccalaureate cos apparently that can be taken in English and IS aceptable to universities/colleges internationally - it think??????

Soooo many questions!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> All valid points and my mission for today is to find out!!! If its a Spanish Bacillerato then would that be translated into english?? would the Spanish students be able to pass this exam if all the learning leading up to it was in English??? What about the European Baccalaureate cos apparently that can be taken in English and IS aceptable to universities/colleges internationally - it think??????
> 
> Soooo many questions!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I just had a look at it in Spanish

it seems that Bachi will be taught in Spanish



> aunque el inglés ocupará un lugar muy importante, por supuesto)


----------



## ashcroft (Apr 7, 2010)

Have to say I agree with a few of the more wary posts....... There was a similar school in Costa Blanca and it has now shut down, the parents were directors and investors along with the teachers and I think there were a few too many bosses and few too many heated discussions..... Although perhaps it was a very different set up than the school you are talking about. My kids go to the local schools and are doing very well. I don't think there is any perfect option unfortunately and just think you have to pick something that is best for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ashcroft said:


> Have to say I agree with a few of the more wary posts....... There was a similar school in Costa Blanca and it has now shut down, the parents were directors and investors along with the teachers and I think there were a few too many bosses and few too many heated discussions..... Although perhaps it was a very different set up than the school you are talking about. My kids go to the local schools and are doing very well. I don't think there is any perfect option unfortunately and just think you have to pick something that is best for you.


Its an interesting idea tho! I'm not sure that I would put my kids into something that hasnt been tried and tested, I dont know yet? - but I'm willing to give it a good and serious look! Afterall, information allows us to make an informed decision - so here I am searching for info - good or bad!! There are one or two problems that I wont go into on here that are causing me to feel the need to do this at the moment!

As for too many bosses, I'm assuming that they'll work it similarly to the way the GP surgeries work in the UK and employ a manager who takes on the responsibility of "law and order" and liaising with the government bodies?????? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Yes it does sound like that, but do you think that Green Schlimeball has the mental stability to pull it off?


No but daddy might, it all sounds very much his line if you read the online prospectus (your link). I've been unable to find out any names behind the organisation, except some Carlos Borrego who currently looks like the face of it all. All sounds extremely dodgy to me. Seig Heil and all that!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> No but daddy might, it all sounds very much his line if you read the online prospectus (your link). I've been unable to find out any names behind the organisation, except some Carlos Borrego who currently looks like the face of it all. All sounds extremely dodgy to me. Seig Heil and all that!


It sounds like that to me too. But I cant find any "Green schlime" involvement, I'm searching everything I can as we speak!!!! My friends daughters took their entrance exam earlier this evening so I'll find out more when I speak to her. Her husband is a "hi flying" financial chap and they've lived in Spain for many years and he's doing some digging too! But so far he's really impressed!!?? Which means nothing I guess!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently the teachers at this school are going to be earning 20 - 30,000€ a year which is considered a very good salary for a teacher in Spain. The 120,000€ investment they have to pay in can be spread over a year! These teachers all have to be vetted and they dont simply take a teacher because he throws money at them. They have to be screened and checked, references required and only the very best are accepted and there have been a few who have been turned down!!!?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In Madrid there's a "chain" of almost bilingual schools called Gredos which are very successful, and they are cooperatives. I know of at least one other school that's a co operative and I used to be part of a coop English academy, so the idea of an educational establishment using this system isn't new. I don't know how much teachers have been asked to put in though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In Madrid there's a "chain" of almost bilingual schools called Gredos which are very successful, and they are cooperatives. I know of at least one other school that's a co operative and I used to be part of a coop English academy, so the idea of an educational establishment using this system isn't new. I don't know how much teachers have been asked to put in though.


Now thats interesting! Everyone around here is making out like this is a new concept - not the bilingual thing but the investment thing! I assume they work alright and have the necessary licences and permits to offer the Baccalaureate!?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Now thats interesting! Everyone around here is making out like this is a new concept - not the bilingual thing but the investment thing! I assume they work alright and have the necessary licences and permits to offer the Baccalaureate!?????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Here's the link, 
Gredos San Diego S. Coop. Mad.
but it's all in Spanish 'cos it's not a 100% bilingual school. Perhaps that's the difference, there aren't any truly bilingual coops. I don't think they prepare the Bac. either.
You can see how successful they are though 'cos they've got 6 or 7 schools. Several friends send their children to the one near us because they have a high percent of classes in English, they are "concertado" (not free, but not as expensive as a private ((Do we have that in the UK??)) And it's non religious.
Anyway, my point is that there are other schools that are coops.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's the link,
> Gredos San Diego S. Coop. Mad.
> but it's all in Spanish 'cos it's not a 100% bilingual school. Perhaps that's the difference, there aren't any truly bilingual coops. I don't think they prepare the Bac. either.
> You can see how successful they are though 'cos they've got 6 or 7 schools. Several friends send their children to the one near us because they have a high percent of classes in English, they are "concertado" (not free, but not as expensive as a private ((Do we have that in the UK??)) And it's non religious.
> Anyway, my point is that there are other schools that are coops.


I havent heard of any like this in the UK. Why dont they do the Bac???? I would have thought thats essential ?? otherwise what??

jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... heck, they're very "green" arent they!!! Teaching kids how to turn off taps and switch off lights lol ORDERLY AND NEAT?????????????? MY TWO??????????? LOLOL



Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I havent heard of any like this in the UK. Why dont they do the Bac???? I would have thought thats essential ?? otherwise what??
> 
> jo xxx


'Cos they're 90% Spanish kids?? I don't know really.
*Concertado* schools are all over the place here. Aren't they common in other parts of Spain. I've never really understood the system, but part of the cost is paid by the government and part is paid by the parents so it's kind of like a cheap private school.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 'Cos they're 90% Spanish kids?? I don't know really.
> *Concertado* schools are all over the place here. Aren't they common in other parts of Spain. I've never really understood the system, but part of the cost is paid by the government and part is paid by the parents so it's kind of like a cheap private school.


But dont the children, whichever nationality need exams results and certificates to get them onto the next level?? into university, college, employment...????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> But dont the children, whichever nationality need exams results and certificates to get them onto the next level?? into university, college, employment...????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, but they just do the normal Spanish exams.

Which, thinking about it, probably means they don't do main subjects in English at least when they get older...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

HMMM... lets review this..... teachers, with lots of money, which is a rare breed, are asked to pay for the priveledge of working, in a new and as yet untried system, where as shareholders, they will be their own employer and as such liable for debt if the venture fails. Parents will be asked for large fees to donate their loved kids to this place, built with funds from local government.....


AM I the only one seeing a pattern here..... pay me and if it goes south, I didn't own it the teachers did. They're the shareholders..... the building? Yes we own that and can sell it whenever we like.. 

JUST my opinion, unless more substancial proof of who is behind this venture is clear and evident,I would be wary of it


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Apparently the teachers at this school are going to be earning 20 - 30,000€ a year which is considered a very good salary for a teacher in Spain.
> 
> And I am sure they will have to work for it, both as teachers and investors and any other extra duties they will be required to do. (As I am sure they will be.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's the link,
> Gredos San Diego S. Coop. Mad.
> but it's all in Spanish 'cos it's not a 100% bilingual school. Perhaps that's the difference, there aren't any truly bilingual coops. I don't think they prepare the Bac. either.
> You can see how successful they are though 'cos they've got 6 or 7 schools. Several friends send their children to the one near us because they have a high percent of classes in English, they are "concertado" (not free, but not as expensive as a private ((Do we have that in the UK??)) And it's non religious.
> Anyway, my point is that there are other schools that are coops.


Somehow, these schools though seem like genuine co-ops with more of a real egalitarian philosophy behind them rather than a "business model". 

I have heard of "concertado" schools in other parts of Spain although I dont know of any on the CDS. As for the UK, I thought there were proposals to do something similar, though not sure if they materialised or not.

Caz.I


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Somehow, these schools though seem like genuine co-ops with more of a real egalitarian philosophy behind them rather than a "business model".
> 
> I have heard of "concertado" schools in other parts of Spain although I dont know of any on the CDS. As for the UK, I thought there were proposals to do something similar, though not sure if they materialised or not.
> 
> Caz.I


Caz..... it might be a Scottish thing , but I look at this as a layered scam. There is something fundamentally wrong with asking people to buy a job

When money is the 1st qualifaction, for the staff who will teach children?( there is a lot of dumbies out there with cash) Am I alone in being suspicous?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its an interesting idea tho! I'm not sure that I would put my kids into something that hasnt been tried and tested, I dont know yet? - but I'm willing to give it a good and serious look! Afterall, information allows us to make an informed decision - so here I am searching for info - good or bad!! There are one or two problems that I wont go into on here that are causing me to feel the need to do this at the moment!
> 
> As for too many bosses, I'm assuming that they'll work it similarly to the way the GP surgeries work in the UK and employ a manager who takes on the responsibility of "law and order" and liaising with the government bodies??????
> 
> Jo xxxx


I just remembered

one of our private international schools was bought about by some of the staff a few years ago - it's still open


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 'Cos they're 90% Spanish kids?? I don't know really.
> *Concertado* schools are all over the place here. Aren't they common in other parts of Spain. I've never really understood the system, but part of the cost is paid by the government and part is paid by the parents so it's kind of like a cheap private school.


we have concertado schools around here too

they usually have looooooooong waiting lists

I don't think any are truly bilingual though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me how these schools take pupils to Baccalaureate level or whatever?? For example, in the case of my son - he wants to be a pilot. He'll need to get into "pilot" school/university/college and he'll need some formal exam results - good ones to get him there?

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the teachers at this school are going to be earning 20 - 30,000€ a year which is considered a very good salary for a teacher in Spain.
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Can someone tell me how these schools take pupils to Baccalaureate level or whatever?? For example, in the case of my son - he wants to be a pilot. He'll need to get into "pilot" school/university/college and he'll need some formal exam results - good ones to get him there?
> 
> Jo xxx


if the school doesn't do bachi the kids just transfer to one that does after graduado - sort of like transferring to a different school to do 6th form in the UK


the one you're looking into at the moment does do bachi - & states that they will be doing it (initially anyway) in Spanish




oh - & I just heard that a newish 'private school' in my town has shut down (nothing like the one you're looking into though)

it was denounced a few months ago for various things

apparently they have refused to refund any prepaid fees


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Caz..... it might be a Scottish thing , but I look at this as a layered scam. There is something fundamentally wrong with asking people to buy a job
> 
> When money is the 1st qualifaction, for the staff who will teach children?( there is a lot of dumbies out there with cash) Am I alone in being suspicous?


 Are you alone in being suspicious??
No, I think everyone who has posted on this thread has questioned the idea behind this school. 
As for myself, the only point I wanted to make is that you can't put a school under suspicion merely for being a co op. In Spain there are loads of schools that have been established for many years that function in this way. Might be a weird idea for the UK, but here it's up and running.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Caz..... it might be a Scottish thing , but I look at this as a layered scam. There is something fundamentally wrong with asking people to buy a job
> 
> When money is the 1st qualifaction, for the staff who will teach children?( there is a lot of dumbies out there with cash) Am I alone in being suspicous?


No you're not alone !!!! I'm suspicious too, hence I've posted on here cos I really value everyones opinions. Every comment so far has made me look a little deeper into it, looking for answers!!! Also its an interesting concept and I dont necessarily think that the money thing is bad - its easy to think that if someone throws money at something then they'll be no good, just rich. But the idea is that these people are buying into themselves and putting money in their belief in their capabilities to make this work - they literally have a vested interest in making this work!!

TBH, the fact that my son would be unlikely to get any qualifications or exams that would carry him on his mission to becoming a pilot means that I may well not go this route for him???? However my daughter may well benefit???? but on a practical note, the school pick up times would clash with my sons ????????



Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> No you're not alone !!!! I'm suspicious too, hence I've posted on here cos I really value everyones opinions. Every comment so far has made me look a little deeper into it, looking for answers!!! Also its an interesting concept and I dont necessarily think that the money thing is bad - its easy to think that if someone throws money at something then they'll be no good, just rich. But the idea is that these people are buying into themselves and putting money in their belief in their capabilities to make this work - they literally have a vested interest in making this work!!
> 
> TBH, the fact that my son would be unlikely to get any qualifications or exams that would carry him on his mission to becoming a pilot means that I may well not go this route for him???? However my daughter may well benefit???? but on a practical note, the school pick up times would clash with my sons ????????
> 
> ...


exactly - your son is 16 & even if his Spanish is pretty good it's unlikely to be good enough for him to do bachi in Spanish - being that he is studying in English st the moment

it might be a solution for your dd - but aren't there any more established bilingual schools in the area?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The thing is there are a few of us on here who have had a regrettable passing encounter with a certain person and his father who appear to us to be as mad and fanatical as certain fundamentalists and a leader in the 1930s. We know that they are involved in another educational establishment in that area so we fear that there may be a connection and we are very wary.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not particularly dubious of this school because of its set-up

the bells are ringing in my head because it's claiming to be bilingual & yet the English on the website is dreadful!

I reckon it's a concept which could well work though - done properly

personally though, I wouldn't send my kids to a school until it was proven - as I said in a previous post - a local private school (which actually was a brilliant idea & a needed resource in the area) has recently closed & is apparently not refunding fees


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> The thing is there are a few of us on here who have had a regrettable passing encounter with a certain person and his father who appear to us to be as mad and fanatical as certain fundamentalists and a leader in the 1930s. We know that they are involved in another educational establishment in that area so we fear that there may be a connection and we are very wary.



That is weighing heavily on my mind, some of the "claims" about this new school and the wording ring alarm bells dont they!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've even been looking at the design of the website to see if its from the same "camp" ??! That would be a tell tale sign, but it doesnt seem to be????????????????

jo xxxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> That is weighing heavily on my mind, some of the "claims" about this new school and the wording ring alarm bells dont they!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've even been looking at the design of the website to see if its from the same "camp" ??! That would be a tell tale sign, but it doesnt seem to be????????????????
> 
> jo xxxx


I already checked that and it's different. Their favoured layout is based around an "off the shelf" package from wordpress.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It might be that "they" especially Daddy is sharp enough to realise that we are not as stupid as his son and expect us to be on the look out for anything dodgy. Of course it may all be genuine. BUT don't you think that there would be somebody who is at the back of it doing a bit of trumpet blowing, there just seems to be this one person who is actually named and he is only a minion/minor player - perhaps he is the fall-guy?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> It might be that "they" especially Daddy is sharp enough to realise that we are not as stupid as his son and expect us to be on the look out for anything dodgy. Of course it may all be genuine. BUT don't you think that there would be somebody who is at the back of it doing a bit of trumpet blowing, there just seems to be this one person who is actually named and he is only a minion/minor player - perhaps he is the fall-guy?


he's listed as the secretary

in the Spanish system the school secretary is part of the management team along with the head teacher & deputy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> They're sites that are about different types of schools, universities, places of learning etc, that a poster has put on here and as examples of web designs is what I would say!!!???
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, thanks for the info 'cos I can tell you if you read the thread, you've got the bad guys info, then a list of websites out of nowhere, and you're left to draw your own conclusions which usually means that 2+2=5 and sometimes 6!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Deleted post!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Sorry, the first line is missing. It should have said that the first 3 schools are all products of our friend & his father. They are also inputting in the last one. In fact if there is anything they are not into on the internet I'd be highly surprised. In fact there isn't.



He/they certainly get about!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Sorry, the first line is missing. It should have said that the first 3 schools are all products of our friend & his father. They are also inputting in the last one. In fact if there is anything they are not into on the internet I'd be highly surprised. In fact there isn't.


OK got the message. Thanks. It's all been deleted now anyway.
So, are we free?? I'm beginning to get a bit paranoid!:spy:

:behindsofa:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're free!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Can I just say how pleased I am that I joined this forum, and not any other!!

:grouphug:

:hippie:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

looks like I missed all the fun!!


----------

